# AF pains in 2 WW



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, I am on day 10 of my 2WW and started getting af pains yesterday and have them again today. I am frightened to death my af is going to turn up.  Haven't had any blood as yet, just a little discharge (sorry tmi!).  I have only ever bled once in the 2WW and they up my dosage of gestone (which I am on double dosage of now).  

Anyone else got these pains?


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, It could be a good sign.  I had AF type cramps nearly all the way through my 2ww and was convinced that AF was just around the corner but got a BFP at the end of it.  I am still convinced now that AF is going to show and I'm 6 weeks pregnant.!!!! and still getting the odd twinge now and then.

I hope it is a good sign for you and you get your BFP.

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Meggie ~ lots of ladies (including myself) have had AF pains and gone on to have BFP's so try not to worry hun 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks ladies.  I had the af symptoms when i fell pregnant with my little girl, but later on probably 6/7 weeks or so.  Lets pray for a BFP.

Thanks again, shall keep you posted.


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Just wanted to wich you lots of luck.



Love Rebecca  xx


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi there
I feel exactly the same, every twinge I get I'm off to the bathroom to check! I go for my test on Monday 19th. Good luck, try to relax, I know it's hard.
Denise x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck to you too - hope it is a BFP for us all x


----------

